# Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt



## FlorianStangl (30. Oktober 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,796442


----------



## riotmilch (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

War es nicht so, das wenn man vom VIP-Spieler wieder auf einen premium Spieler zurück gestuft wird, eben nicht alle Vorzüge eines VIPs hat? 
Damit meine ich, das auch premium Spieler wieder ein Goldlimit haben usw....

Mir ist so, als ob das mal so gesagt wurde.


----------



## riotmilch (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

http://www.codemasters.com/lot...  Also da steht was anderes, wie hier in dem Artikel....

Hier habt ihr ne FAQ direkt von CM http://www.codemasters.com/lotro/freetoplay/faq/


----------



## LostHero (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Danke PC Games für diesen Guide. 20€ sind wirklich okay!
Habe da allerdings eine Frage:
Habe Herr der Ringe Online noch nie gespielt (plane in den nächsten semesterferien diesen Free2Play Guide zu befolgen weil ich da 30 Tage zeit habe ).

Mich irritiert die Sache mit den 30 Tagen zugang zu bestimmten gebieten, während andere permanent freigeschaltet werden?
Gibt es ne möglichkeit diese gebiete dauerhaft zu aktivieren? Oder muss man alle 30 Tage neu bezahlen?

Und falls letzeres:
Benötigt man überhaupt zugang zu den limitierten gebieten nachdem man Stufe 50+ ist? (z.b. für bestimmte Handwerksrohstoffe oder Instanzen oder ähnliches?)


----------



## maclilithhp (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

@losthero naja ich bin lebenslang vip user, daher habe ich die einzelnen regularien nicht genau im kopf, aber wenn du diesen guide befolgst kaufst Du ja quasi minen von moria und mirkwood. einmal als cd und einmal per punkte und daher wirst du zu diesen gebieten auch immer zugang haben ohne erneute kosten.

etweilige andere gebiete in niedrigeren levelbereichen oder zukünftige gebiete sind dann da vlt nicht dabei, aber im falle der niedrigeren brauchst du die auch nicht unbedingt.

ich war mit vielen twinks in manchen gebieten gar nicht, weil man solo auch in anderen gebieten gut voran kam.

allgemein kann man aber sagen, dass ich wohl durchaus paar euro für das eine oder andere gebiet ausgeben würde, da das spiel echt gut ist ^^


----------



## phelsuma (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Hey, lohnt es sich, dieses Spiel dann zuladen ?
Ich mein - spielen es noch viele ?
mfg


----------



## Dargalin (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



riotmilch schrieb:


> http://www.codemasters.com/lot...  Also da steht was anderes, wie hier in dem Artikel....
> 
> Hier habt ihr ne FAQ direkt von CM http://www.codemasters.com/lotro/freetoplay/faq/


Der Hinweis im offiziellen FAQ ist durchaus korrekt, widerspricht allerdings auch nicht dem Guide.
Du wirst im Anschluss an deine VIP-Zeit auf Premium zurückgestuft. Alle neuen Charaktere, die du fortan erstellst, leben mit den Einschränkungen eines Premium-Accounts.

Die Charaktere (das FAQ spricht von Accounts und eben nicht von Charakteren), die innerhalb der VIP-Zeit erstellt wurden, verlieren diese Vorteile jedoch nicht mehr (bis auf die optionalen Quest-Pakete der Stufe 25-50, die man im Idealfall nach 30 Tagen nicht mehr besuchen muss. Die Zonen sind noch immer bereisbar und die epische Quest-Reihe kann auch nach der VIP-Zeit vollständig beendet werden.). Inventar, Eigenschafts-Slots, unbegrenztes Goldlimit wird diesen Charakteren nicht wieder genommen. Aus diesem Grund sollte man sich während der VIP-Zeit zwei Charakterklassen wählen, die man zukünftig vielleicht einmal als Twink ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## OleWanKenobi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Anspielen werde ich es bestimmt mal wenn es free2play ist, mehr aber auch nicht ... denke ich


----------



## riotmilch (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



Dargalin schrieb:


> riotmilch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.codemasters.com/lot...  Also da steht was anderes, wie hier in dem Artikel....
> ...


Ist das so, ja?
Ich meine, für den, der sich das antut und in einem Ruck dann auf 50 levelt ist das echt gut. Aber als Neuling in einem MMO so schnell leveln finde ich nicht sooo prickelnd, denn dann verpasst man viel von dem Spiel und gerade der Spielwelt.


----------



## Litusail (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Mal ne Frage wie groß ist der Client?


----------



## Cillian (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



Litusail schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie groß ist der Client?


etwa 13,1 GB


----------



## DanielUnruh (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

soweit ich das gelsen hab, soll das Spiel ab morgen eh kostenlos werden


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Mit 20 Euro durch ein Free2Play MMORPG.
Tut mir leid aber wer erkennt hier ebenfalls den Denkfehler? >.>"

WIESO? xD
warum sollte ich Geld ausgeben wenn ich es eh umsonst spielen kann. @.@"

Weil man zu faul ist lange an was zu arbeiten oder viel Zeit zu investieren? . . . Schwachsinn... >.>"


----------



## dbenzhuser (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



D2AN-Tidus schrieb:


> Mit 20 Euro durch ein Free2Play MMORPG.
> Tut mir leid aber wer erkennt hier ebenfalls den Denkfehler? >.>"
> 
> WIESO? xD
> ...


Weil die meisten Spielinhalte eben nicht kostenlos sind. Deswegen der Hinweis auf eine "stark erweiterte Testversion".
Herr der Ringe Online lebt vor allem von den meist sehr gut gemachten Quests, der Story, etc.
Wie im Artikel beschrieben, das "Endgame" ist weit von WoW entfernt. Wer sich einfach auf den Höchstlevel hochgrindet hat das Spiel schon verpasst.




phelsuma schrieb:


> Hey, lohnt es sich, dieses Spiel dann zuladen ?
> Ich mein - spielen es noch viele ?
> mfg


Die vier seit Launch laufenden deutschen Server sind proppevoll, einer wird morgen auf jeden Fall zusätzlich eröffnet, ein zweiter steht bereit, falls der Ansturm in den ersten Tagen/Wochen zu groß wird. HdRO hatte über die Jahre hinweg immer Zuwachs an Spielern, das schaffte sonst nur WoW


----------



## LostHero (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

noch eine frage dazu:

gibt es das lifetime abo auch noch wenns free2play wurd?
ich hatte bei Star Trek Online den großen fehler gemacht und mir pre release das lifetime abo gekauft (ich kotze noch heute deswegen).

aber sollte mir HdrO gefallen (nachdem ich 2 chars auf 65 gebracht und n bischen "endgame" erlebt habe) würde ich evtl ein lifetime abo in betracht ziehen, vorausgesetzt, das gibt es auch im free2play modus noch zu kaufen...

es gibt nix was ich mehr hasse als monatliche gebühren! schon allein aus planungstechnischen gründen .


----------



## golani79 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Wenn du ein Lifetime Abo hast in Herr der Ringe, dann hast du automatisch immer VIP Status - das gilt halt bei den zur Zeit bestehenden Abos.

Weiß nicht, wie es aussieht, wenn du dir später eins holst.


----------



## chbdiablo (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Lifetime Abos können nicht mehr neu abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## dbenzhuser (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



LostHero schrieb:


> gibt es das lifetime abo auch noch wenns free2play wurd?


Wer schon ein Lifetime-Abo hat bleibt (Server-)lebenslang VIP und bekommt monatlich 500 Punkte.

Neue LTAs gibt es seit Freitag nicht mehr. Zu spät. Momentan sieht es auch nicht so aus, als ob das Angebot wieder kommt. In den USA wurde es zum F2P-Start auch eingestellt. Codemasters und Turbine haben beide geäußert, dass es in Zukunft keine LTAs mehr geben wird.

Allerdings hieß es auch zum Launch damals, dass es LTAs nur für Vorbesteller und Collectors-Edition-Käufer gibt, nach ein paar Monaten wars dann (teuer) für alle erhältlich. Gut möglich also, dass es z.B. zu Jubiläen doch mal kurz wieder erhältlich ist.

Ich hab mein LTA seit Launch und es keinen Moment bereut, ist halt ein wenig Poker ... Ohne LTA hätt ichs mir nicht geholt, ich hasse monatliche Gebühren auch, hatte vorher nur Guildwars gespielt.
Wer momentan neu einsteigt sollte sich aber glaube ich über LTA und Abo erst mal keine Gedanken machen. Man kommt bis irgendwo zwischen 20 und 30 ohne größere Einschränkungen kostenlos durchs Spiel. Danach kann man immer noch gut Entscheiden was einem das Spiel wert ist. Und wem Grind genug ist, der muss ja nie was zahlen - auch wenns nicht meins wäre, darf ja jeder spielen wie er will.

Lotro ist vom ganzen Aufbau her nicht ganz so Level-fixiert wie WoW, gerade mit dem ersten Char ist es meiner Meinung nach besser einfach drauf los zu spielen. Sich vom Start weg schon einen Plan zurechtzulegen wie man am schnellsten und billigsten auf Max-Level kommt passt einfach nicht.

Mit dem November-Update (dürfte recht bald kommen, in den USA gibts F2P ja schon seit 10. September, nur die EU ist wegen Vertragsverhandlungnen diesmal zu spät) ist übrigens auch der Zugang zu Moria, Düsterwald und Stufe 65 kostenlos mit dabei. Die Gebiete sind dann auch mit einzeln zu kaufende Questpacks und Extras zu erweitern. Man kann sich also die ganze bisher vorhandene Welt mal ansehen.


----------



## Morgoth144 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Achtung: Der Key der Grundversion mit den 30 Tagen gilt NICHT mehr wenn Free to Play startet. Das Einzige was der Key bewirkt ist, dass man zum Premium User wird - mehr nicht. Trotzdem: 15,49 für 2 Monate + 3,49 für Moria = 19 € (1000 TP sind bei den 2 Monaten dabei), man hat 2 Monate für Eriador Zeit und kann sich dann wohl auch mit den erspielten Punkten Düsterwald kaufen - so sollte man trotzdem unter 20 Euros bleiben


----------



## Dargalin (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



Morgoth144 schrieb:


> Achtung: Der Key der Grundversion mit den 30 Tagen gilt NICHT mehr wenn Free to Play startet. Das Einzige was der Key bewirkt ist, dass man zum Premium User wird - mehr nicht. Trotzdem: 15,49 für 2 Monate + 3,49 für Moria = 19 € (1000 TP sind bei den 2 Monaten dabei), man hat 2 Monate für Eriador Zeit und kann sich dann wohl auch mit den erspielten Punkten Düsterwald kaufen - so sollte man trotzdem unter 20 Euros bleiben


   Könntest du eine Quelle für diese Aussage angeben?
Die Spiel-Keys der US-Version geben auch nach dem Start der Free-to-play-Version für 30 Tage VIP und 500 Shop-Punkte. Für die europäische Version ist mir keine andere Handhabe bekannt.


----------



## Sheggo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

was ist das denn für eine Überschrift? "... durchgespielt"????
kein Wunder, dass MMOs nur noch "Singleplayer-Content für mehrere Spieler" bieten, wenn hier solche Einstellungen kursieren. Ein MMO sollte doch gerade erst wirklich bei max. Level anfangen!


----------



## Morgoth144 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Das weiß ich vom Forum, ist aber leider schon ziemlich lange her  Werde mal auf Linksuche gehen


----------



## Morgoth144 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/441401-code-jetzt-oder-spaeter-einloesen-2.html#post6696144

Also: SvA Key bringt nach dem Start von Free to Play 500 Punkte und man wird zum Premiumuser - also keine 30 Tage Spielzeit


----------



## Lemmiwinks (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Auf der offiziellen seite kann ich mir irgendwie nur einen 14 tage testaccount zulegen. Die Free2play cariante scheint wohl noch nicht zur verfügung zu stehen...


----------



## McDrake (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



Sheggo schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine Überschrift? "... durchgespielt"????
> kein Wunder, dass MMOs nur noch "Singleplayer-Content für mehrere Spieler" bieten, wenn hier solche Einstellungen kursieren. Ein MMO sollte doch gerade erst wirklich bei max. Level anfangen!



Auch der Weg ist das Ziel 
Aber hast recht. Genau ähnlich dachte ich bei der Überschrift.
Ein MMORPG ist eigentlich auch dazu da MITEINANDER zu spielen.
Oder kommt jetzt dann noch die News:
"So spielen Sie Counterstrike durch!"


----------



## Belgium (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

So, wo findet man nun den deutschen Download oder kann man die englische Version noch nachhinein umändern?!


----------



## Antalos (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Ich würd ja jetzt gern spielen (hab beide addons für unter 10€ geholt^^), leider gehts nicht...uptader bringt nur Hashcode-Fehler....hab schon allesmögliche aus foren durchprobiert...fehlanzeige!


----------



## Dargalin (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*



Morgoth144 schrieb:


> http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/441401-code-jetzt-oder-spaeter-einloesen-2.html#post6696144
> 
> Also: SvA Key bringt nach dem Start von Free to Play 500 Punkte und man wird zum Premiumuser - also keine 30 Tage Spielzeit


  Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was ein User in einem Forum behauptet. Änderungen können sich natürlich immer ergeben.

Die Aussage, die ich von Codemasters habe und die ich mir heute noch einmal bestätigen lassen habe, ist, dass das System wie in den USA übernommen wird, bis sie etwas anderes ankündigen. Da in den USA der CD-Key 30 Tage VIP und 500 Punkte gibt, wird das somit auch in Europa der Fall sein.


----------



## onkelotto (2. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

also der release geht ja mal garnicht , hab auch den hashdingens fehler


----------



## Antalos (3. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Wenn wer die minen von moria noch billig haben will...gibts bei GameStop.de für 7.99 inkl versand...

mfg Anta
PS: Fehler ist behoben und alles gut^^


----------



## Chiieef (8. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Ich hab da eine frage:
Kann ich mir dHdR Online in einem Laden kaufen ... und es dann kostenlos spielen ? 
Oder muss ich trotzdem noch irgendwelche Kosten im Monat bezahlen? 
Denn für mich bedeutet free2play das ich es einfach zocken kann...
und das es genau so wie ein f2p mmorpg ist wie es z.B. Metin 2, Runes of Magic usw. sind ?


----------



## golani79 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Oh man, .. hab längere Zeit nicht mehr gespielt - gestern mal spaßhalber nen neuen Char erstellt.

Aber die haben das ja total einfach gemacht ... im Startgebiet muss man sich überhaupt keine Sorgen mehr machen, weil man eh alles problemlos umhaut ...


----------



## MSPi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Diese "Anleitung" ist ja schon etwas älter jetzt. Und ich glaube sie stimmt auch nicht mehr, was mich - sollte es so sein - ganz schön ärgert. Ich habe mir jetzt nämlich extra das Hauptspiel original gekauft und zwar für mehr als in der "Anleitung" angegeben. Die Preise stimmen nämlich nicht (mehr).

Problem ist nun, nach der Aktivierung durch den Code wurde ich nicht zum VIP, sondern nur zum Premium-Nutzer. Eigenschaften nicht freigeschaltet, Inventar nicht freigeschaltet, Bankfach nicht freigeschaltet usw.

Also gehe ich davon aus, dass turbine das geändert hat. Wie schön, dass ich nun umsonst Geld ausgegeben habe 

Liebes pcgames.de-Team, vllt. solltet ihr das hier mal ändern.

Gruß
Delfman


----------



## chbdiablo (15. März 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

Veraltet ist der Text nicht, nur vielleicht ein bisschen unglücklich ausgedrückt - VIP für 30 Tage wirst du nur durch das AddOn "Die Minen von Moria", das Hauptspiel "Die Schatten von Angmar" brachte und bringt keinen VIP Status.


----------



## MSPi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Der Herr der Ringe Online (Free2play) Guide: Mit nur 20 Euro durchgespielt*

So ich habs jetzt.

Deine Antwort stimmt auch nicht ganz. Ich bin nun VIP. Und zwar musste ich nach der Code-Eingabe noch eine Zahlungsart senden. Aber nur die Art, zahlen musste ich nichts. Danach wird man zum VIP hoch gestuft für einen Monat.


----------

